# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  ينزل الغيث من بعد ما قنطوا

## حسان القضاة

*ينزل الغيث من بعد ما قنطوا* 

التلاتاء, 17 فبراير/شباط 2009 19:55 د. مأمون فريز جرار 

*قصتنا مع المطر في هذا العام تحتاج إلى وقفة حساب ، حساب مع النفس الجمعية والفردية .*
* نحن نؤمن بالقوانين الطبيعية التي خلقها الله تعالى ، ونعلم أن للأشياء في هذا الوجود أسبابا ، ولكننا نؤمن كذلك أن الله على كل شيء قدير ، وأن لله تعالى قوانين فوق القوانين الطبيعية المألوفة* 
*أقول هذا وأنا أعلم أن الفكر العلمي الطبيعي قد غلب على كثير منا حتى أولئك الذين يفترض أنهم علماء الشريعة الذين  هم مصابيح الهدى في الظلمات ، وأئمة هداية للناس في الأزمات ، أو كذلك ينبغي أن يكونوا.*
*هذا العام تأخر المطر كثيرا ، ومرت أربعينية الشتاء وكأنها صيف حينا أو فيها البرد ولكن من غير مطر ، وغريب أمرنا أننا لم نتذكر صلاة الاستسقاء إلا مرتين فقط ، وكأننا لم نشعر بخطر الأزمة التي نحن مقبلون عليها في الصيف إن مضى الموسم من غير مطر ، فالسدود شبه فارغة ، والنبات عطشان مهدد بالموت ، وأذكر أن رئيس اتحاد المزارعين في الغور طالب في نهاية أربعينية الشتاء بإعلان هذا العام عام جفاف* 
*ألا يستحق الأمر منا صلوات استسقاء متتابعة حتى يمن الله تعالى علينا بالغيث؟*
* وهل يحتاج الأمر في كل صلاة استسقاء  إلى قرار من وزير الأوقاف ليقوم الأئمة بها استجابة للقرار لا إحساسا بالاضطرار* 
*من الذي يستجيب الله تعالى له حين يدعوه ؟ بين لنا ربنا سبحانه بعض ذلك في قوله :* 
*( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء )*
* فهل دعونا الله تعالى دعوة مضطر يحس بالخطر ويجد نفسه أمام أزمة حقيقية ؟*
* أظن أن أهل المدن لا يدعون الله تعالى في صلاة الاستسقاء دعاء مضطر لأن الماء لم ينقطع عنهم ولم يتغير عليهم حتى الآن شيء ، بل الذي يدعو دعاء المضطر هم المزارعون في الأرياف الذين يرون الجفاف يحرق مزروعاتهم وينذر بخسارة فادحة للموسم، وأصحاب المواشي في البادية الذين يرون المراعي قد جفت ولم تتجدد ويحسون بالخطر على مواشيهم ، ومن يعيشون قرب السدود وهم يرونها أشبه بسبخات طينية ، أولئك جميعا أظن أن عليهم أن يصلوا صلاة استسقاء ، ولعل صلاتهم أقرب إلى الإجابة لأنها دعاء مضطر* 
*هذه واحدة ، والأخرى التي نتوقع من علمائنا أن يبينوها ويشددوا عليها بيان أسباب الرخاء والبلاء وفق المنهج القرآني ، ومن ذلك ما حدثتنا عنه آيات منها قوله تعالى :*
* ( ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض )*
*وقوله سبحانه  : ( وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا )* 
*ومنها : قول نوح عليه السلام لقومه : ( استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا )*
*هذه الآيات حقائق علينا أن نؤمن بها ونعمل بمقتضاها ونعلم أن الله تعالى لم يذكرها في كتابه عبثا .*
*نحن في الأردن من أكثر عشرة بلدان فقرا مائيا ، فهل نقف عاجزين أمام هذا البلاء ؟ لنعمل كل ما هو متاح لنا من حفر الآبار ، وتحلية مياه البحر ، ولكن علينا من قبل ومن بعد أن نطرق باب ربنا سبحانه بصلوات استسقاء متتابعة في كل موسم شتاء ، وأن نصلح أحوالنا مع الله تعالى لنرى أثر بركات الطاعة يقينا*
*ومع ذلك كله فكرم الله أكبر من ظنوننا ، ورحمته أوسع بنا ، ويظل قوله سبحانه :* 
*( وهو الذي ينزل الغيث من بعد ما قنطوا وينشر رحمته )* 
*يظل أملنا ورجاءنا ، ولن يخيب الله تعالى من رجاه* 

د. مأمون فريز جرار

----------

